# ^^ndstitle-1177^^



## TPi (Sep 9, 2006)

^^ndsrelease-1177^^


----------



## Nocturno (Sep 9, 2006)

finally,  it looks good, I hope it´s good..

EDIT: first for the first time,, didn´t notice..


----------



## martin88 (Sep 9, 2006)

Hmm...should I try DS or GBA version first?


----------



## bakhalishta (Sep 9, 2006)

I'm trying the DS version first. The screens on IGn look good


----------



## martin88 (Sep 9, 2006)

Thanks for the suggestion. Will try DS version first.


----------



## 754boy (Sep 9, 2006)

Sweet, been waiting foe dis, anyone try it yet?


----------



## ridgecity (Sep 9, 2006)

Oh my god! You guys are running to the store to get them both??


----------



## bakhalishta (Sep 9, 2006)

QUOTE(ridgecity @ Sep 8 2006 said:


> Oh my god! You guys are running to the store to get them both??Â



How else would we be able to play them


----------



## zedrac (Sep 9, 2006)

Woo, out a bit early too, isn't it? I thought it was due on the 11th or 12th.


----------



## XxMxVxPxX (Sep 9, 2006)

QUOTE(ridgecity @ Sep 9 2006 said:


> Oh my god! You guys are running to the store to get them both??Â


lol beat me to it


----------



## ridgecity (Sep 9, 2006)

DO YOU GUYS WORK FOR NINTENDO OR SOMETHING??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 CooL!!!


----------



## Gaisuto (Sep 9, 2006)

There we go. I'm excited for this one. Does it play like the console games or no?


----------



## hornetx (Sep 9, 2006)

been looking forward to this, the screens look solid, and i loved the first game.


----------



## adgloride (Sep 9, 2006)

Anyone else having trouble getting this to patch on the supercard?  I get a file containing no data as well as the save file.


----------



## hakdizzle (Sep 9, 2006)

no luck g6lite normal and do fat safe mode 2


----------



## go185 (Sep 9, 2006)

Doesnt work with M3 (tried normal, fastboot, and safe mode)


----------



## TheVirus (Sep 9, 2006)

Same, M3 mini SD. Doesn't work.


----------



## sudeki300 (Sep 9, 2006)

nor does it work with the supercard lite it comes out of the patcher at 0kb and that's on every setting.....sudeki300


----------



## zedrac (Sep 9, 2006)

...As soon as I find it, I'll report how it works on the EZ-Flash IV Lite


----------



## achilles97206 (Sep 9, 2006)

Not working on EZ-Flash IV Lite or Supercard Lite


----------



## 754boy (Sep 9, 2006)

QUOTE(adgloride @ Sep 8 2006 said:


> Anyone else having trouble getting this to patch on the supercard?Â I get a file containing no data as well as the save file.



Same here, does NOT work with SC CF. Even with Enable Access Patch it still outputs 0kb file. Oh well guess I can take my ass to bed now since there'll be no LSW for me tonite lol


----------



## TheVirus (Sep 9, 2006)

So it works on nothing, great!


----------



## blackjack (Sep 9, 2006)

Use the force!


----------



## dbrood (Sep 9, 2006)

I too can confirm that it doesn't work on M3 CF 27a - white screens with every config available (Safe mode,Normal,Fast Copy,1x,4x,force r/w)


----------



## better than Shan (Sep 9, 2006)

now what the hell is wrong with all the recent releases not working on anything?\\


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 9, 2006)

I think they may be onto the flashcard game. Bugga!


----------



## Castlevanio (Sep 9, 2006)

QUOTE(TheVirus @ Sep 9 2006 said:


> So it works on nothing, great!














 i was waiting this game so so long...

i hope ez-team release somethin to work this game...


----------



## agrikki (Sep 9, 2006)

Ah that sucks, this games looks incredibly cool


----------



## DjoeN (Sep 9, 2006)

You can bet more new releases will not work!

If you think Nintendo is sitting on its ass watching and doing nothing, you're wrong, you can bet the have all flashcards in there hands and doing everything to prevent making backups.

Wonder if DSLink or DS-X can play this one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (or Ninja flashkit)


----------



## Rykar (Sep 9, 2006)

QUOTE(DjoeNtje @ Sep 9 2006 said:


> You can bet more new releases will not work!
> 
> If you think Nintendo is sitting on its ass watching and doing nothing, you're wrong, you can bet the have all flashcards in there hands and doing everything to prevent making backups.
> 
> ...



They have never done it in the past why would they start now, I don't think you guys understand how the gba flashcarts work. And Nintendo didn't make this game.


----------



## Opium (Sep 9, 2006)

Just wait for the G6/M3/EZ/SC teams to release an update. From time to time some games are released that don't work, this just so happens to be one of those games.


----------



## DjoeN (Sep 9, 2006)

QUOTE(Rykar @ Sep 9 2006 said:


> They have never done it in the past why would they start now, I don't think you guys understand how the gba flashcarts work. And Nintendo didn't make this game.



It happend in the past, it will happen again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nintendo always has some finger in a new game! regardless if it's a 3th party one.

It's not about understanding how a flashcard works, it's about understanding how Nintendo works (héhé)

and the GBA game does work fine on G6/M3/SC with the right settings (NO Compress/No RTS/NO IGR and it works)
So far the GBA Flashkit side 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 for the NDS flashkit through GBA slot side we wait till a new patcher software for all carts (and/or loader)


----------



## yuyuyup (Sep 9, 2006)

fear mongering bastards


----------



## Costello (Sep 9, 2006)

Not working on NinjaDS either... hehe which flash kit will be the first to support this game? 
We'll find out soon hopefully


----------



## shaunj66 (Sep 9, 2006)

Doesn't work on Ninja DS with current firmware. 

New upcoming firmware *MAY* fix this.

Edit: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Costello teh spy


----------



## Azadar (Sep 9, 2006)

Just a dumb question if this does not work on ANY flashcard as of today how does anyone know if the rom is a good one or bad one? Do people not test them? and If they do how did they get them to work to veirfy??


----------



## shaunj66 (Sep 9, 2006)

QUOTE(Azadar @ Sep 9 2006 said:


> Just a dumb question if this does not work on ANY flashcard as of today how does anyone know if the rom is a good one or bad one? Do people not test them? and If they do how did they get them to work to veirfy??


Because the ROM header and file structure are intact.

Though I wouldn't completely rule out that possibility.


----------



## teh_raf3 (Sep 9, 2006)

Hope it gets a fix fast, want to play this one since the first one was awesome.


----------



## Jon eBegood (Sep 9, 2006)

I tested it with desmume just to see and it give two black screen with "Could not read the data. turn off the power and reinsert DS card."
At least it's better than two white screen


----------



## yuwing (Sep 9, 2006)

black/white = no differenceee!


----------



## mastertop101 (Sep 9, 2006)

QUOTE(yuwing @ Sep 9 2006 said:


> black/white = no differenceee!


I'm pretty sure black and white screens are different. (except the color of course 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)
for example, put a nds rom not patched (or a nds homebrew with no loader) on a supercard or whatever, you'll probably get white screens, if it runs, but the thing that runs don't work or make the program crash, it'll probably be black screens. (to be confirmed)
And it stll says  "Could not read the data. turn off the power and reinsert DS card."


----------



## adzix (Sep 9, 2006)

so, anyone gonna mention how the game actually is?


----------



## Romnerd (Sep 9, 2006)

QUOTE(adzix @ Sep 9 2006 said:


> so, anyone gonna mention how the game actually is?



If you could play it you might !


----------



## Ares_Real (Sep 9, 2006)

For the opinions about the game we should wait for the patch, or ask the people who will buy this game next week


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 9, 2006)

I agree with DjoeNtje. I'm guessing there is some sort of copy protection in effect here. I think it's just a matter of time before Firmware or the Flashing software is updated so we should just wait it out. It is possible the Rom itself is a dud because I think it wasn't supposed to be released until the 11th of this month. Either way it doesn't help our cause if you guys are spouting out that it doesn't work on this or any forum. There are information gathers like Buzzmetrics and you can bet a company like Nintendo is trawling boards for any information on any aspect of their products.
So shhhhh... be discreet and suffer in silence if only for a little while. You can bet the makers of these Flashcards are on top of any developements.


----------



## CWar (Sep 9, 2006)

I guess we'll have to wait. I'm surprised that the gameplay looks like the console and PC versions. I thought it was gonna be like the GBA version with some added touch screen stuff.


----------



## opcode32 (Sep 9, 2006)

nintendo updated the sdk cart read routines. wait until flashcard makers fix their loaders then this game will work.


----------



## stepppp (Sep 9, 2006)

Is this going to happen with all new releases now then?


----------



## dreary79 (Sep 9, 2006)

QUOTE(stepppp @ Sep 9 2006 said:


> Is this going to happen with all new releases now then?


Lets see who fixes their cart first.... if its M3 I'm getting an M3 lite, if its SC I'm getting and SC lite.  This is a good test to see who's going to update first for future problems such as this.


----------



## 754boy (Sep 9, 2006)

QUOTE(Saturnplanet5 @ Sep 9 2006 said:


> It is possible the Rom itself is a dud because I think it wasn't supposed to be released until the 11th of this month.



NSMB rom was released like a week before retail and it worked just fine.


----------



## outphase (Sep 9, 2006)

QUOTE(dreary79 @ Sep 9 2006 said:


> QUOTE(stepppp @ Sep 9 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > Is this going to happen with all new releases now then?
> > Lets see who fixes their cart first.... if its M3 I'm getting an M3 lite, if its SC I'm getting and SC lite.  This is a good test to see who's going to update first for future problems such as this.



I really hope you're being sarcastic


----------



## Rykar (Sep 9, 2006)

QUOTE(opcode32 @ Sep 9 2006 said:


> nintendo updated the sdk cart read routines. wait until flashcard makers fix their loaders then this game will work.



Where did you hear this from?


----------



## ds6220 (Sep 9, 2006)




----------



## Linkiboy (Sep 9, 2006)

Man, I really want this game...


----------



## Gaisuto (Sep 9, 2006)

I've been playing and loving the PC Version of this. When someone does get to play the DS version, tell me how similar it is to the Console/PC Version.


----------



## Falkentyne (Sep 9, 2006)

QUOTE(Rykar @ Sep 9 2006 said:


> QUOTE(opcode32 @ Sep 9 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > nintendo updated the sdk cart read routines. wait until flashcard makers fix their loaders then this game will work.
> ...



Yeah, really.   Where did you hear this from?
Please don't spread FUD, opcode, unless you have proof.
This is how stupid rumors get started and why Outphase is always in a bad mood...


----------



## opcode32 (Sep 9, 2006)

someone who is a developer on the DS and knows about this stuff had a closer look at the rom and told me this. either believe me or not, time will tell who is right.


----------



## dearodie (Sep 9, 2006)

QUOTE(Gaisuto @ Sep 9 2006 said:


> I've been playing and loving the PC Version of this. When someone does get to play the DS version, tell me how similar it is to the Console/PC Version.



My PC version (RLD) exits to desktop as soon as I play Artoo (first door he has to open), this sucks.
Can you go beyond that?
If yes, R U on XP SP2 or W2k (I have XP SP1)
Thx


----------



## xlinkinpakx (Sep 9, 2006)

I so badly want this game, I got all excited then read the posts...dammit...


----------



## TheVirus (Sep 9, 2006)

QUOTE(dearodie @ Sep 9 2006 said:


> QUOTE(Gaisuto @ Sep 9 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > I've been playing and loving the PC Version of this. When someone does get to play the DS version, tell me how similar it is to the Console/PC Version.
> ...



Offtopic Post:

First off, get SP2, there's no reason not to. Try putting the .exe in Windows 2000 compatibility, that seems to fix issues for some people. I get no errors when playing.


----------



## Gaisuto (Sep 10, 2006)

Use the Win2k EXE to play the game - it works then.


----------



## Mchart (Sep 10, 2006)

QUOTE(Gaisuto @ Sep 9 2006 said:


> I've been playing and loving the PC Version of this. When someone does get to play the DS version, tell me how similar it is to the Console/PC Version.



I would like to know this too. What exactly are the main differences between the normal console/pc and DS versions?


----------



## dearodie (Sep 10, 2006)

QUOTE(Gaisuto @ Sep 9 2006 said:


> Use the Win2k EXE to play the game - it works then.


Thanks, I'll try this later or FINALLY decide to go to SP2 and run i compat mode (thx TheVirus).
I guess that's a preview of things to come with Vista a few months away ...


----------



## yuyuyup (Sep 10, 2006)

is it cracked yet ?  is it patched yet ?  is it re-released yet ?
is it cracked yet ?  is it patched yet ?  is it re-released yet ?


----------



## asher (Sep 10, 2006)

xbox and ps2 versions are out there...but im waiting for the 360
version (no graphics enhancements)...dont ask me why....

only 360 owners know the answer to this...but somehow...
we cant explain


----------



## Gaisuto (Sep 10, 2006)

Yes I can - Achievements.


----------



## awfulshot (Sep 10, 2006)

QUOTE(asher @ Sep 9 2006 said:


> xbox and ps2 versions are out there...but im waiting for the 360
> version (no graphics enhancements)...dont ask me why....
> 
> only 360 owners know the answer to this...but somehow...
> we cant explain



epenis points?


----------



## asher (Sep 10, 2006)

mmm nah... i feel that the whole 360 experience its
pretty much fresh.

its like your room and your tv connected to your pc
and all your music and everything...makes you feel
like 360 its really something yours.

also it looks sharper than real life.


----------



## _DiGiTaL_ (Sep 10, 2006)

This game looks great too bad it doesnt work on anything  if the issue isn't fixed anytime soon i may go buy this


----------



## werwe (Sep 10, 2006)

QUOTE(asher @ Sep 10 2006 said:


> xbox and ps2 versions are out there...but im waiting for the 360
> version (no graphics enhancements)...dont ask me why....
> 
> only 360 owners know the answer to this...but somehow...
> we cant explain



Wait longer and pay $10 more for the same game?  I'm there!!

It's also out for GameCube, if anyone cares.


----------



## Azadar (Sep 10, 2006)

QUOTE(asher @ Sep 9 2006 said:


> xbox and ps2 versions are out there...but im waiting for the 360
> version (no graphics enhancements)...dont ask me why....
> 
> only 360 owners know the answer to this...but somehow...
> we cant explain



UMM you do know there is no 360 version right? THe XBOX version is Backward compatible thats all.

I repeat NO special 360 version. Just use the XBOX version in your 360 mate.


----------



## rezen (Sep 10, 2006)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Lego-Star-Wars-II-...F8&s=videogames


----------



## shaunj66 (Sep 10, 2006)

I might, perhaps, maybe know one flash linker that supports this game. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Don't ask me which one though.


----------



## slash#213 (Sep 10, 2006)

2shaunj66: well, perhaps, maybe you will tell us a bit about the game... at least? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just want to know if that hysteria is justified.

Game looks like its PC/Consoles analog, that's good. But what about controls and gameplay?


----------



## shaunj66 (Sep 10, 2006)

I didn't say I had played it!


----------



## kmihalj (Sep 10, 2006)

Maybe some slot-1 card's can play this ROM (DS-Link, UFC, NinjaPass DS ..... they are shipping, and someone maybe here has it), can someone try ROM on any of this card ?


----------



## jjb0070 (Sep 10, 2006)

Thank you! Instead of this thread being a big circle jerk, let's see if _someone_ has found a way to get the DS version up and running.

As a corollary: is the GBA version worth playing in the interim? Or have the graphics, lego or otherwise, taken a big hit?


----------



## shaunj66 (Sep 10, 2006)

Doesn't work on NinjaDS


----------



## kmihalj (Sep 10, 2006)

QUOTE(jjb0070 @ Sep 10 2006 said:


> As a corollary: is the GBA version worth playing in the interim? Or have the graphics, lego or otherwise, taken a big hit?



I't is wort it. ...graphics are same as the first LEGO: SW (ep. I, II, III) .....


----------



## DrKupo (Sep 10, 2006)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> UMM you do know there is no 360 version right? THe XBOX version is Backward compatible thats all.
> 
> I repeat NO special 360 version. Just use the XBOX version in your 360 mate.



umm...you know you are wrong, right?

http://www.ebgames.com/product.asp?product%5Fid=200212

that look like the xbox 1 version to you?


----------



## asher (Sep 10, 2006)

QUOTE(Azadar @ Sep 10 2006 said:


> QUOTE(asher @ Sep 9 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > xbox and ps2 versions are out there...but im waiting for the 360
> ...



you do know youre fucking stupid right?

hehehehe....yeah i know you have to be polite and correct
on forums and be sure to smoothly flame ppl when youre right
but whatahell... 

this seemed very obvious and plain ignorant
so i just said what i thought.

and just to be sure and make you think twice
before assuring things you do not know....

here are some other links to pages that show
LEGO STAR WARS 2 FOR XBOX 360

MERISTATIONhttp://www.meristation.com/v3/todosobre.php?idj=cw44ea07c5920b5&pic=360

IGN

GAMESPY


----------



## ssj4android (Sep 10, 2006)

The question is, why would anyone buy the 360 version over the Xbox version?


----------



## asher (Sep 10, 2006)

QUOTE(ssj4android @ Sep 10 2006 said:


> The question is, why would anyone buy the 360 version over the Xbox version?



mmmmmm... high definition 
or maybe later online co-op

anyway enough 360 and lets
just stick to the fix ...


----------



## jjb0070 (Sep 10, 2006)

So... what's the general consensus? Is this just a bad ROM dump? Or do we need to wait for the individual teams (M3/G6, supercard) to come out with updated software? I hope it's the former, the latter might take a couple more days.


----------



## slash#213 (Sep 10, 2006)

No one knows. Everyone's waiting. Get yourself some patience.


----------



## jjb0070 (Sep 10, 2006)

Just curious, jeez. It's not like I posted H0LEE3 SH!7 WtF IS TEH RomZ daT workz FAWK FAWK FAWWWWK


----------



## sexymexi (Sep 10, 2006)

i just really hope that mario hoops 3 on 3  isn't like this!


----------



## slash#213 (Sep 10, 2006)

2jjb0070: hey, I wasn't negative.


----------



## Ares_Real (Sep 10, 2006)

I still have hope then the USA version of this game will work flawlessly on current firmware/patcher.


----------



## DjoeN (Sep 10, 2006)

QUOTE(werwe @ Sep 10 2006 said:


> It's also out for GameCube, if anyone cares.



I Care 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I played the xbox version and before i realized it was 4:30AM, it really is funny, the made a great game, if you look good while you play you can see the funny little things the build in, also shoot on anything, ow and in the xbox version, if you start shooting in the bar, evreybody starts shooting at each other, especially at you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, run out and back in, before hopping to another level (all those extra silver/gold/blue coins to buy stuff)

The GBA version is also good, but you can't shoot so many things in it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Ow and if you only have a PSP but want to play it!, use the latest build of the gba emu, it runs the lego star wars II very nice


----------



## DjoeN (Sep 10, 2006)

A little theory:

I may be completly wrong, but maybe this is why it doesn't work.

a NDS file has a file system all files all stored in directories (use ndsheader from Vinpire, to look at it or rip the rom open with ndstool)

on the left is Star Fox Command Filesystem (it looks like most nds games, lotsa files), On the right is Lego Star Wars, it uses 1 file for all data and 1 file for all sound








Star Fox Command File System ....................................................................Lego Star Wars II File System

So all flashkits use pc software to patch the games and somehow something goes wrong there :/

So in theory the only cart that COULD be able to run this game is DS-X, if it really doesn't need patching (unless the do the patchinhg on the fly when you start a game)

Ok this is just a tought 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Don't blame me if i'm wrong


----------



## jjb0070 (Sep 10, 2006)

That's pretty fascinating. Great observation!


----------



## Ares_Real (Sep 10, 2006)

I think I'm going to cry, becouse if DjoeNtje is right, this could be the first step to the death of GBA Slot flashkits ;(

Maybe this rom is a bad dump or something...You know, s*it happens even to a badass dump group.


----------



## Rykar (Sep 10, 2006)

You guys are paranoid and have no idea how any of this stuff works.


----------



## dbrood (Sep 10, 2006)

In the file Child.bin the header contains the string 
*"NINTENDO    NTRJ01"*

Does NTRJ01 mean anything in game id terms?

The reason i ask is at the footer of the file this text can be found...
*"N.I.N.T.E.N.D.O. .D.S."!..D.e.m.o.n.s.t.r.a.t.i.o.n*


Im just a curious person with nothing else better to do


----------



## jjb0070 (Sep 10, 2006)

I guess the next time we might get a new dump then is Tuesday, release day?


----------



## Gaisuto (Sep 10, 2006)

I finally got around to completing the main story for the PC Version. I love the game. After playing this one, I couldn't play the DS Version probably. And for anyone interested about the actual game -


----------



## kudaku (Sep 10, 2006)

has anyone tried this with normal GBA flashcarts (xrom maybe) if no one has then i'll try it on the xrom with NDS patcher

btw where can i get the program/thing that patches NDS roms for GBA flashcarts.. TIA(note not asking for ROMS or anything)


----------



## Jon eBegood (Sep 10, 2006)

NDSpatcher and wrg loadme doesn't patch the rom, they give nothing to put on a gba cart so we have to wait new firmware...


----------



## tjas (Sep 10, 2006)

to bad.. i have a gbamp with the cracked maxoverload 1.2 from triforce... bu t it also didn't work... Sow you can ad to the list that the max overload/gbamp   patcher also dosn't work. 

This is what I get when i patch it:

File: C:\Documents and Settings\arnout\Bureaublad\0553_-_Lego_Star_Wars_2_ULegacy\lgc-lsw2.nds
Patch: C:\Documents and Settings\arnout\Bureaublad\0553_-_Lego_Star_Wars_2_ULegacy\lgc-lsw2.PAT
Size: 33554432

Arm9
Rom offset: 00004000
Entry addr: 02000800
Ram addr:   02000000
Rom size:   000A3F24
Compressed: 02004000 02107238
Card read end not found


----------



## bobbyblunt (Sep 10, 2006)

What's the savetype? anyone know?
I want to try it on my ultraflashpass, but I don't want to have to burn it 3 times as it takes forever.


----------



## shadowwarrior999 (Sep 10, 2006)

Happy 100/101/102 star wars 
XD


----------



## bobbyblunt (Sep 11, 2006)

It won't work on the Ultraflashpass/Ninjapass.
It won't even write it to the cart. software reports "setup reader error!" and nothing is written.
So why won't it even write it to the cart?


----------



## Mchart (Sep 11, 2006)

Bad dump IMO.


----------



## DjoeN (Sep 11, 2006)

It's not because a game doesn't work that it is a bad dump!

Have some patience, if it's as good as the other console games, just go out and buy it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I will, no need to fuck with saves and other settings, just pop cart in and play!


----------



## bobbyblunt (Sep 11, 2006)

NO hang on. It's burning it to the cart now. It must be 64k eeprom. the last save i tried obviously.
back in a few mins when it's finished.

EDIT: It booted, but the game reports......"Could not read the data. Turn off the power and reinsert DS card"


----------



## Mchart (Sep 11, 2006)

QUOTE(DjoeNtje @ Sep 10 2006 said:


> It's not because a game doesn't work that it is a bad dump!
> 
> Have some patience, if it's as good as the other console games, just go out and buy it
> 
> ...



I'm just saying, from my viewpoint (I dont own a fully functional DS flash cart yet, I just own a 64mbit F2A) it looks like a bad dump.


----------



## dreary79 (Sep 11, 2006)

QUOTE(DjoeNtje @ Sep 11 2006 said:


> It's not because a game doesn't work that it is a bad dump!
> 
> Have some patience, if it's as good as the other console games, just go out and buy it



I'm a little worried about it... what if it isn't as good as the other console games and I wish I hadn't bought it?


----------



## bobbyblunt (Sep 11, 2006)

QUOTE(Mchart @ Sep 10 2006 said:


> QUOTE(DjoeNtje @ Sep 10 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > It's not because a game doesn't work that it is a bad dump!
> ...


Well I got it to boot, but it errored out.
Trying one last method now, you never know.


----------



## jjb0070 (Sep 11, 2006)

Thanks man, the effort is appreciated. I know we're all a little anxious about the whole situation.


----------



## bobbyblunt (Sep 11, 2006)

nope, wont work on Ultraflashpass/Ninjapass.
It loads the rom, but shows an error message. can't read data


----------



## spectral (Sep 11, 2006)

why is everyone stressing over it not working, worrying about new protections or its a bad dump? Its not like its the first NDS game thats not worked right away.


----------



## tolax (Sep 11, 2006)

Early review here......

http://darkzero.co.uk/v4/games/review/706/...inal-trilogy/ds

tolax


----------



## miv (Sep 11, 2006)

...works on EWIN2 MiniSD with force access enabled.


----------



## blackjack (Sep 11, 2006)

From a 1post account ...

Screenshots please.


----------



## miv (Sep 11, 2006)

Here you go...


----------



## the_joeba (Sep 11, 2006)

that looks pretty real to me, congratulatoins


----------



## CWar (Sep 11, 2006)

That's awesome. Now waiting for the EZteam.


----------



## BlueStar (Sep 11, 2006)

QUOTE(miv @ Sep 11 2006 said:


> ...works on EWIN2 MiniSD with force access enabled.



Use the force access!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyway, been playing this co-op on the PC and it's lotsa fun.  I've never known a game cause so many arguments though!


----------



## SaltyDog (Sep 11, 2006)

I am in AWE that it's the Ewin that is able to run it


----------



## sipoon (Sep 11, 2006)

QUOTE(miv @ Sep 11 2006 said:


> ...works on EWIN2 MiniSD with force access enabled.



mmm.....the force is with this one.....


----------



## Rykar (Sep 11, 2006)

Doesn't G6 Uloader have a force R/W option? Someone should try it.


----------



## kobewan (Sep 11, 2006)

QUOTE(Rykar @ Sep 10 2006 said:


> Doesn't G6 Uloader have a force R/W option? Someone should try it.



So does M3 with version 27. I'm going to go try it, but don't expect it to work.

EDIT : Sorry, had a bad download. I will try it again after redownloading it...but still, I'm sure that somebody else has already tried it and it didn't work.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 11, 2006)

I'm probably going to get flamed for this but why does anyone care if this works or not? Lucas Arts game are not really known for their fantastic games anyhow. Or is it a matter of "because it doesn't work I want to play it even more"?
Are lego games really that good?


----------



## slash#213 (Sep 11, 2006)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Are lego games really that good?


 Yes, they are.


----------



## Ranma (Sep 11, 2006)

Lego Star Wars isn't made by Lucasarts(can't recall the developer right now, though), and the original game was fantastic, so this is a pretty highly anticipated release for some people.


----------



## spanky0508 (Sep 11, 2006)

I've tried G6 Lite with Direct/Normal/DoFat & one other option I can't remember and none of them work.   It's late, so I'll stick to my other games and check back later.


----------



## TheStump (Sep 11, 2006)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> I'm probably going to get flamed for this but why does anyone care if this works or not? Lucas Arts game are not really known for their fantastic games anyhow.


ARE U A JOKING? have you ever heard of ScummVm. and Grim fandango.GO play some of the older lucas arts games and you will eat you words my friend. I think mostly everyone will back me up on that one.


----------



## DjoeN (Sep 11, 2006)

QUOTE(S2561588 @ Sep 11 2006 said:


> ARE U A JOKING? have you ever heard of ScummVm. and Grim fandango.GO play some of the older lucas arts games and you will eat you words my friend. I think mostly everyone will back me up on that one.
> 
> 
> Lucasart games where great (damned i miss those times)
> ...



Travellers Tales


----------



## blackjack (Sep 11, 2006)

Monkey Island... Sigh.. These were good days .. I tell you.

PS: http://forums.scummvm.org/viewforum.php?f=...b2d483123178f37 for bad lucasart games


----------



## ahzael (Sep 11, 2006)

QUOTE(Saturnplanet5 @ Sep 11 2006 said:


> I'm probably going to get flamed for this but why does anyone care if this works or not? Lucas Arts game are not really known for their fantastic games anyhow. Or is it a matter of "because it doesn't work I want to play it even more"?
> Are lego games really that good?



Omg..................don't call the name of God invain..........Lucas Arts is one of the best software house out there.
No other company has ever created so many good games as Lucas , even Sid Blessed Meier and  Jhon Carmack must bow before the magnificance of the lucas arts games.

Sam & Max, DOTT, Monkey island, Grim Fandango, omg, just how many good games are out there. 

If you have never played these games, then u have never lived.


----------



## kobewan (Sep 11, 2006)

QUOTE(ahzael @ Sep 11 2006 said:


> No other company has ever created so many good games as Lucas



Nintendo


----------



## RottenFox (Sep 11, 2006)

QUOTE(lakersfan @ Sep 11 2006 said:


> QUOTE(ahzael @ Sep 11 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > No other company has ever created so many good games as Lucas
> ...



Sega


----------



## SpaceJump (Sep 11, 2006)

QUOTE(RottenFox @ Sep 11 2006 said:


> QUOTE(lakersfan @ Sep 11 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(ahzael @ Sep 11 2006 said:
> ...



EA


----------



## bobbyblunt (Sep 11, 2006)

QUOTE(SpaceJump @ Sep 11 2006 said:


> QUOTE(RottenFox @ Sep 11 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(lakersfan @ Sep 11 2006 said:
> ...


booooooo


----------



## apofaz (Sep 11, 2006)

QUOTE(bobbyblunt @ Sep 11 2006 said:


> QUOTE(SpaceJump @ Sep 11 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(RottenFox @ Sep 11 2006 said:
> ...




SIERRA
PoliceQuest 1 is my alltime fav.


----------



## better than Shan (Sep 11, 2006)

sierra's quests were 2395743905743906543065403756 times better than lucas's
ok whatever, lets all moan


----------



## DjoeN (Sep 11, 2006)

This is way out of topic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




LEGO Star Wars II The Official Trilogy!

Made By Travelers Tales Distributed by Lucasart


(P.S.: Sierra: Don't forget Lesuire Suit Larry I, and Loderunner For Windows)


----------



## outphase (Sep 11, 2006)

QUOTE(apofaz @ Sep 11 2006 said:


> SIERRA
> PoliceQuest 1 is my alltime fav.



Every try GBAGI? I think you'd like it.

On topic... Greedo didn't shoot first... yeah...


----------



## MaQy (Sep 11, 2006)

QUOTE(Rykar @ Sep 11 2006 said:


> Doesn't G6 Uloader have a force R/W option? Someone should try it.



It doesn't work.


----------



## Jax (Sep 11, 2006)

QUOTE(SpaceJump @ Sep 11 2006 said:


> QUOTE(RottenFox @ Sep 11 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(lakersfan @ Sep 11 2006 said:
> ...



SquareSoft! Yeah that's right: Square*S-O-F-T*


----------



## Opium (Sep 11, 2006)

Don't make me ban the lot of you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




keep on topic


----------



## tjas (Sep 11, 2006)

Is this the only release?


----------



## asher (Sep 11, 2006)

QUOTE(Saturnplanet5 @ Sep 11 2006 said:


> I'm probably going to get flamed for this but why does anyone care if this works or not? Lucas Arts game are not really known for their fantastic games anyhow. Or is it a matter of "because it doesn't work I want to play it even more"?
> Are lego games really that good?



and again ignorance touches this good n experienced forums

ppl who play games should read more about games history i mean i cant take someone


----------



## asher (Sep 11, 2006)

seriously if they
havent play any scumm or grimm game ... even recently pandemic's battlefront its one hell of a game


----------



## Gaisuto (Sep 12, 2006)

The Lego Star Wars games are comedy gold, and extremly enjoyable. Maybe that's why everyone wants to play it.


----------



## ahzael (Sep 12, 2006)

i've been playing the pc version, and is awesome, extremely funny....................u open up a room in the first episode, and u find 2 imperial soldiers bathing , lol, a lot of these all around the game


----------



## meangreenie (Sep 12, 2006)

working on EZ4  http://www.ezflash.cn/zip/EZ4Patch060912.zip


----------



## drz (Sep 12, 2006)

QUOTE(meangreenie @ Sep 12 2006 said:


> working on EZ4Â http://www.ezflash.cn/zip/EZ4Patch060912.zip



Come on G6 team... I remember when I first got it, there were a couple of updates every week! Does the EZ4-patched LSW work on the G6? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (I suppose I'll go try it.)

Edit: Um, does anyone know how to get EZ3Manager to patch a .nds without an EZ-Flash cart? Or can someone with an EZ-Flash test the patched ROM on a different flash cart?


----------



## heyyouguys (Sep 12, 2006)

have played the xbox version with my daughter, seems to be a decent game. Can't wait for it to work on SC.


----------



## opcode32 (Sep 12, 2006)

so much for this being a bad dump


----------



## meangreenie (Sep 12, 2006)

or that sdk bullshit


----------



## enarky (Sep 12, 2006)

QUOTE(meangreenie @ Sep 12 2006 said:


> or that sdk bullshit


What makes you think that? You got any idea how patching NDS ROMs to access Slot-2 instead of Slot-1 works?


----------



## Azadar (Sep 12, 2006)

Anyone know how to start or create a single card download playable game?


----------



## cruddybuddy (Sep 12, 2006)

Cool! This works great on OEM!


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 13, 2006)

I was at a friends house today playing this on the XBox. I can see its charm now. It is kind of funny how it goes through the movie.


----------



## DjoeN (Sep 13, 2006)

Ghe,

anybody with a psp should try it, but before doing so use the multi6 patch for it, this will enable diff. languages @ start-up

The funny part, you can acces in the bar the (is it greedo) door where that green alike guys picture is on)

This gives you access to some fun episode 1 (Darth Maul) , 2 (i forgot)  and 3 (Darth Vader) games


----------



## Gaisuto (Sep 13, 2006)

Is there a way to make this run on a M3 SD yet?


----------



## SpaceJump (Sep 14, 2006)

It works now on G6L with Update 4.4


----------



## x_comp (Sep 14, 2006)

Game now works with GM v27a and FW C27a for the M3.

Changes are:

1. Resolved "0553 - Lego Star Wars 2" not being transferred properly. You can now use fast boot mode!
2. Resolved "0555 - Wi-Fi Taiou Yakuman DS", problem with forced reading method. You no longer have to set it manually.
3. Resolved "0556 - Megaman ZX" and "0559 - Mario Hoops 3-on-3, you no longer have to use Safe Mode to run them.
4. Improved the the NDS and GBA game link feature. Linked GBA games loads their saved file too to create a perfect link.
5. Increased the number of titles that work with the link feature.

http://www.gbalpha.com/China/gbalpha_downl...asp?SoftID=2689

Now why does those list of changes sound like the G6 U-Disk Manager update...


----------



## Orc (Sep 14, 2006)

QUOTE(x_comp @ Sep 14 2006 said:


> Now why does those list of changes sound like the G6 U-Disk Manager update...


Um because they're made by the same team?


----------



## Creamy Goodness (Sep 14, 2006)

QUOTE(x_comp @ Sep 13 2006 said:


> Game now works with GM v27a and FW C27a for the M3.
> 
> Changes are:
> 
> ...




actually m3 game manager 27a is older, dated sept 5 or 6, and contains no such fixes...


----------



## desh_thiere (Sep 14, 2006)

Well I can assure you that Lego Star Wars 2 runs with the GM v27a and FW v27, so they must have fixed something...


----------



## kristianity77 (Sep 14, 2006)

yep, i can confirm now with going over to game manager 27a everything is working.  Lego star wars 2 is working all fine (although after the wait, im not too impressed with the game).  Megaman ZX is saving and working fine also.


----------



## x_comp (Sep 14, 2006)

QUOTE(Creamy Goodness @ Sep 14 2006 said:


> actually m3 game manager 27a is older, dated sept 5 or 6, and contains no such fixes...


There was no 27a for the M3 until today. I think the English sites just took the liberty of adding an 'a' to the second version of GM 27 when it was released due to a bug. It's going to cause some confusion but those are the fixes for this release.


----------



## TomIsADeftone (Sep 14, 2006)

QUOTE(x_comp @ Sep 14 2006 said:


> QUOTE(Creamy Goodness @ Sep 14 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > actually m3 game manager 27a is older, dated sept 5 or 6, and contains no such fixes...
> ...




M3's Official Site are quoting and linking to Max Console's 27a. So i guess it's a proper update.


----------



## TomIsADeftone (Sep 14, 2006)

I still can't actually get this to run, i've got an M3 and  i've updated to 27a but still no luck.

What settings are people using?


----------



## decript (Sep 14, 2006)

For M3SD, I used Trim, 1x DMA, no software reset and it worked.


----------



## AlexKidd (Sep 15, 2006)

QUOTE(SpaceJump @ Sep 14 2006 said:


> It works now on G6L with Update 4.4Â



Where is the update?, it isn't on the G6 Flash page


----------



## nunofgs (Sep 15, 2006)

Am I the only one having huge bugs with this game? Sometimes my character turns invisible... other times it goes through walls. Also the camera clips walls and I just did the darth vader + obi fight and somehow there were 2 obi wan kenobis!!!! I could only control one of them but the other one moved around and tried to hurt darth vader but he couldn't do damage...

... man, this game is unfinished


----------



## decript (Sep 15, 2006)

My allies seem to randomly shoot me in a fight.
Other than that, this game is pretty good.


----------



## DjoeN (Sep 15, 2006)

There's a Pre-Patched version out of the 0553 Lego Star Wars II

Only for Supercard SD/MiniSD(prolly lite to)

(just don't pm me where to get it, you prolly know better then me!)


----------



## adgloride (Sep 15, 2006)

QUOTE(DjoeNtje @ Sep 15 2006 said:


> There's a Pre-Patched version out of the 0553 Lego Star Wars II
> 
> Only for Supercard SD/MiniSD(prolly lite to)
> 
> (just don't pm me where to get it, you prolly know better then me!)



Just got it myself and tried it on the supercard lite and it works perfectly.  Makes me wonder why they released a seperate patcher for the supercard lite.  Hopefully either harvest moon or the new supercard updates will come soon.


----------



## Hypnotoad (Sep 15, 2006)

QUOTE(decript @ Sep 14 2006 said:


> My allies seem to randomly shoot me in a fight.



They do that in the PC version too.


----------



## rickf1018 (Sep 16, 2006)

Did you see that there is a Super Card fix for this game.......Playing it now




Thanks


Rick


----------



## Kaphis (Sep 16, 2006)

I am glad I didn't buy this game.....this game is sooooo buggy >


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 16, 2006)

QUOTE(nunofgs @ Sep 15 2006 said:


> Am I the only one having huge bugs with this game? Sometimes my character turns invisible... other times it goes through walls. Also the camera clips walls and I just did the darth vader + obi fight and somehow there were 2 obi wan kenobis!!!! I could only control one of them but the other one moved around and tried to hurt darth vader but he couldn't do damage...
> 
> ... man, this game is unfinished


Ditto for me unfortunatly  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Some other bugs I've noticed include; Charcters dying and never being rebuilt so that I have to exit and start again, charcters getting rebuilt but erm missing parts of their bodies but still movable, getting stuck to walls, entire backgrounds going completely white for an entire level!

Very bad quality control here, shame on you Amaze for not polishing it up and shame on Lucasarts for releasing an unfinished game that alot of people could've enjoyed alot more.


----------



## Stanny (Sep 16, 2006)

QUOTE(Kaphis @ Sep 16 2006 said:


> I am glad I didn't buy this game.....this game is sooooo buggy ><


did you try not to trim rom - that can help


----------



## adgloride (Sep 16, 2006)

I've found the game annoying.  Allies shooting you in a fight and killing you after a few shots.  I thought the camera angles would be better when adjusting them but you get the same view as the console version, unfortunetly they only let you look around a little and not through the whole area.  I shouldn't really be comparing this to the psp, but the psp version is ever bit as good as the console version.  I think this is another of those games that should never have been released on the DS.


----------



## nunofgs (Sep 16, 2006)

QUOTE(adgloride @ Sep 16 2006 said:


> I've found the game annoying.Â Allies shooting you in a fight and killing you after a few shots.Â I thought the camera angles would be better when adjusting them but you get the same view as the console version, unfortunetly they only let you look around a little and not through the whole area.Â I shouldn't really be comparing this to the psp, but the psp version is ever bit as good as the console version.Â I think this is another of those games that should never have been released on the DS.



As much as I love Lego Star Wars I have to agree with you. I've been playing the PSP version and it's a lot better... and I'm not talking about the graphics!

This would be a very cool game without the bugs. It just seems rushed as hell.


----------



## Mr-Metal (Sep 17, 2006)

Finally!! This now works on G6 with U-Disk 4.4, Safe mode & trim rom! =)


----------



## berlinka (Sep 17, 2006)

Here you can find how to patch the SC CF version:

http://scdev.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=610...r=asc&start=120

(You have to login/register)

It works like a charm. Plays beautifully on my SC CF!!!


----------



## DDRFan2006 (Sep 17, 2006)

QUOTE(kristianity77 @ Sep 14 2006 said:


> yep, i can confirm now with going over to game manager 27a everything is working.Â Lego star wars 2 is working all fine (although after the wait, im not too impressed with the game).Â Megaman ZX is saving and working fine also.




Can you explain what configuration you used to make Lego SW work and Megaman ZX Save?  I have been trying to get it to work on my M3 CF and I cant make it work, nor megaman save...

Thanks;

DDRFan2006


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 17, 2006)

yes there is a pre patched version for SCSD users

I can't say where to get it but here is the filename to help you

sd0553.rar


----------



## 5uck3rpunch (Sep 29, 2006)

I need to find a manual for this thing....

EDIT:  The nintendo site doesn't have many manuals & they are also all Nintendo created (1st party) games.... :'(


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 29, 2006)

I read in a few mags and on a few sites that the developers have ironed out the horrible bugs in the game, and that the new version will be out replacing the one now in stores once the initial copies have left the stores.

Lets hope someone knows which version is which and dumps it!


----------



## ridgecity (Sep 29, 2006)

maybe in a few months someone will release it. I don't see tons of people buying the game...


----------

